# Gestational Hypertension



## krissie328

Well I had a routine ob appt and was admitted for a 24 hour observation at L&D. :cry:

It was 180/110. I've never seen it so crazy before. I was quite shocked when she told me. I'm still running too high to be considered safe. I'm just feeling so overwhelmed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry to hear this. I hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Bev.

It appears my blood pressure has normalized now. I'm stilll here until this evening though as they are doing a 24 hour observation. :/


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad your blood pressure has normalised now and hopefully it stays that way and you can go home after the observation :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Well they released me a little early and now I will be going in for check ups Mondays and Thursdays. The doctor did not seem optimistic I will make it much past 36 weeks. But that seems to be his goal for now. 

He wants me off work and on light bed rest until she comes. So I have a meeting with HR tomorrow. I'm really hoping we can afford for me to take the time off work. 

I'm gonna try to get a blood pressure cuff to monitor at home. I've had a lot of dizziness and headaches so I am wondering if its connected. I suspect it probably is related.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you are able to take the time off work to rest and fingers crossed that you will make it to at least 36 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh dear Krissie! Hope you're feeling better soon. Sounds like rest might be the key for you x


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Bonnie and Bev. 

So a little update: I was not feeling well this afternoon so had my blood pressure taken a couple of times. So far it was pretty elevated again. I have called the hospital but nobody has called me back. I am thinking I will end up just walking into L&D here in a bit. 

I have been signed off work officially so I am hoping to keep this baby baking longer, but at this rate I am not so sure that is going to be possible.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that they will call you back soon. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Well went into L&D and of course my bp had come down by then. Miss Alice also was moving and looked great. So I am coming back Monday for a scheduled appointment and follow up.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's typical, but great news that everything was OK. Good luck with your next appointment on Monday :)


----------



## sevenofnine

Hope youre doing okay, I have blood pressure issues as well. Very frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

I had gestational hypertension last pregnancy... They ended up inducing at 37 weeks. I don't think mine crept up until around 32-34 weeks though. They have me on baby aspirin now to hopefully keep it down.


----------



## krissie328

Stormynights said:


> I had gestational hypertension last pregnancy... They ended up inducing at 37 weeks. I don't think mine crept up until around 32-34 weeks though. They have me on baby aspirin now to hopefully keep it down.

I've read some about baby aspirin. Hopefully, I can remember to ask at my appt tomorrow if its appropriate in my case. 

I'm hoping to make it to 37 weeks. Hopefully my bp cooperates.


----------



## Allie84

Hey, with my son my BP got nearly that high and I was on bedrest from 36 to 38 weeks, and then I was induced. 

Drink tons of water, lay on your left side as much as you can......

This pregnancy I'm on baby aspirin but I was on it with my son as well.....the additional thing is I'm on Labetalol, a bp medicine, already. But I totally feel you and know the stress.

Hang in there! 

Have they suggested a 24 hour urine ? I had to do that with my son and it's really nasty lol (collecting all your wee in a jug) but it's the best way to see if you are getting protein and nearing pre-e or not.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Allie. I finished a 24 hour urine this morning. So so gross! 

My bp was high but acceptable today during my appointment. I had a nst and fluid check and both were good. 

The doctor I saw today said induction likely around 37 weeks. Its so hard to believe.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope baby will stay put until 37 weeks. That's good your blood pressure was acceptable today :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

37 would be good!! Will you be on bedrest until then?


----------



## krissie328

Allie84 said:


> 37 would be good!! Will you be on bedrest until then?

Yea... :( 

It's so hard with a 3 year old. Plus it is just my nature to do and I feel ao useless right now.


----------



## Allie84

It will be worth it!! Even if it means lots of screen time for your LO, it's just for a few weeks. :hugs: 

I didn't have a kid yet when I was on bed rest but I had a routine....morning in bed, then a really long bath, then moved to the couch for the day, planned some things to do, then back to bed.....maybe another bath haha. A few times I cheated and went for a ride with DH but just stayed in the car (like while he took the dog to the dog park and I watched from car haha). 

Did you get the results of your 24 hour urine?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Allie. Sometimes its hard to keep it in perspective. I'm feeling better today. Ds has been snuggly as he doesn't feel good either. 

No results yet. I've found my hospital takes an unreasonable amount of time to get those called out. They don't release them to my patient portal for 5 days either. 

I'm hoping if anything showed up they'd call. Plus I have another appt on Thursday so I can find out there.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you haven't got any results back yet. I hope that they don't keep you waiting too much longer now! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

At least regular appts get you out of the house. ;)


----------



## krissie328

Allie84 said:


> At least regular appts get you out of the house. ;)

This is true! I go in tomorrow and I am looking forward to a little break from ds and the house. Its been so cold here so ds has been stuck inside and he is stir crazy. 

He told me today after about the 5th time of me saying its too cold to go outside that I need to say bye bye to the too cold. :rofl: 

I'm not feeling well today. I have a pretty bad headache and chest tightness. I'm gonna try to nap when ds goes down in 20 mins and see if that helps.


----------



## krissie328

I forgot to mention my 24 hour urine results posted. I had 14 mg with a normal range of 4-12 mg. I tried looking it up online but I couldn't make sense of it so I plan to ask the doctor tomorrow what it means.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the doctor can help you with a solution :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

So I looked at my test results again.. they are actually 339.5 with a normal range of 42-225. 

Ugh.. the doctor's office called while I was in the bath and didn't leave a message so I have no idea who called. I've see 3 different doctors in the last week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing and frustrating. I hope that they will call you back soon :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Doesn't seem too far out of normal range....

Hope your headache went away with rest!! Do you have a home BP monitor? They had me do that while I was on bedrest in case it got dangerously high. 

Frustrating about the doctor! 

I'm sorry, it must be hard being trapped in the house while it's cold and you have a restless toddler!


----------



## krissie328

I forgot to ask about my results at my appt today. :growlmad:

Bp was fine at 136/80. I'm just in a bad mood. Outside of two bad readings it seems to be okay. I need to find something to occupy me cause I am going stir crazy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry you're going stir crazy :(


----------



## krissie328

I got a call from my doctor's nurse and apparently my bp has been good enough that I have been released back to work. I'm actually quite happy about that. Hopefully the numbers stay in check.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news! :)


----------



## mamalayla

I'm sorry my dear. Ive been hypertensive for more than a decade. It is the toughest thing.
You need to rest, rest, and rest some more. Get well soon.


----------



## Babybum35

Hi krissie. I had pid with my dd. It's stressful. Mine started at 7 months so I had to do urine tests and weekly blood tests to check for pre e. I was placed on bed rest at 35 weeks and induced at 37+1. From 32 weeks most my appointents were followed by fetal non stress tests. I was on BP meds from 36 weeks through when dd was 8 weeks old. She is my first so I don't know what that will look like if I'm lucky enough to have a second it's really hard to hear it. That only a couple pressures were bad is good in that maybe it won't get to induction but being induced wasn't bad. I knewill when to expect baby and had time to prepare myself. I had some additional complications with her but I honestly feel if I wasn't getting consistent care due to the pressure the other issue could have been so much worse.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks babybum. It sounds like you had a similar treatment plan to mine. I'm not currently on amy meds though because my numbers have such a huge range.


----------



## Babybum35

From what my docs said mine weren't high enough to put me on meds till later but I would prepare yourself. I also had to buy an at home blood pressure reader. I got a wrist cuff for pretty cheap at CVS and I would imagine they are also available on amazon. I had to monitor my pressures at home until it was induction time and it took 2 nurses going through every med twice to try and control it. But like I said the extra monitoring came in handy for my additional issues. Good luck


----------



## Allie84

I am already on a small dose of Labatalol. So far my BP has ran low at every appt but it did that last pregnancy with no medicine until it shot up at 36 weeks. 


Congrats on getting to go back to work!! FX it all remains low, woo!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for the info ladies. My bp did spike the last 2-3 weeks of my first pregnancy. It seems around 36 weeks is a rough time.


----------



## krissie328

I was put on bp meds two weeks ago at 34 weeks since by bp has continued to climb with numbers in the 160s/80-90s. 

I'm 36 weeks today and just miserable. My bp isn't awful high (140s/90s) but I am definitely struggling with bad headaches and chest pain. 

My doctor has me scheduled to be induced at 37+2 so I am looking forward to that end. I have 9 days to go.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you're feeling miserable and in pain :hugs: I hope that these 9 days fly by!


----------



## Allie84

Not long to go at all!! I hope your induction goes smoothly. Hope you are getting to rest as much as possible. What BP med are you on? I'm on a Labatalol.


----------



## krissie328

Allie84 said:


> Not long to go at all!! I hope your induction goes smoothly. Hope you are getting to rest as much as possible. What BP med are you on? I'm on a Labatalol.

I am also on Labatalol. How are you finding it? I seem to have a few of the side effects. :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

I'm on 50 mg am and 50 mg PM and no side effects....how much are you on? 

I've been on it since the beginning so just used to it I guess.


----------



## krissie328

I was on 50 mg twice a day for a week. But now I am on 100 mg twice a day. 

I seem to have a stuffy nose and nausea that started after I began them. Also have the worst nipple pain which apparently can happen.


----------



## Allie84

Huh, well, I've had a stuffy nose and nausea and nipple pain since I got pregnant so I guess I just thought it was that lol!!!


----------



## krissie328

Haha, you never know right! Pregnancy messes with so much so it could go either way.


----------

